
Neuroscience Takes the Stand - laurex
http://www.brainfacts.org/neuroscience-in-society/law-economics-and-ethics/2018/neuroscience-takes-the-stand-120518
======
_Schizotypy
Addiction is a learned behavior, not a disease.

